# Saharah is visiting (Friend's Island) ***CLOSED***



## OtterFloof (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello, "Fishy" is my friend and has Saharah on her island (She's too lazy to make a profile on here and asked for me to post this)
* ***Please join queue via link: https://turnip.exchange/island/b85cbbd3   ***





(Figure 1: Above image shows the floor (Floral rush-mat flooring) and wallpaper (Dungeon wall) Saharah is selling) 

No Entry fee* (though tips in bells/NMT are always very much appreciated)

*Rules:*
(1) Always* LEAVE VIA AIRPORT*, not '-'
(2) Please leave queue *immediately AFTER* you leave the island
(3) Once it is your turn, *you have ~10mins to fly to island* before booted from queue (She wants to make sure to get the queue moving to get through as many people as possible)
(4) Please be patient (in queue) because Sarharah has long dialogues
(5) If you are talking to Saharah and see someone trying to enter/leave the island* complete the transaction and then wait to allow the person to leave/enter* *before talking again*


----------

